# Birthday party Pictures!!!



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

So, I finally felt good enough to sit at the computer and get these up! Here are pics of his 2nd birthday party!! 

His cake nefore I mixed it together..It was Peanut Butter Delight cake with Carrots...









Before it was baked...









All baked and frosted...









Personalized..I wasn't very good at piping with peanut butter....









The attendees...
Red the very irritated but patient pit bull









Maya the I could care less Boxer...


















Bing- one seriously







off Boxer puppy...



























The guest of honor who doesn't hod still long enough to care!! lol 



























His birthday plates....









Red knows what's up....









Everyone and a slice of cake....The boxers could've cared less about it...lol lol 
















Maya


















Bing...









Judge gobbling his down!! lol 













































Screw the cake we want our toys!!! I bought all teh dogs a little bone toy and Judge got a Chuckit frisbee.




































I think everyone enjoyed it!!! 

Now it's time for his OFA certs to be done!!!! Wish us luck on those!!! I have no doubts that he will pass them with no problems!! I've got an appt. scheduled for the beginning of the week after next! 

Courtney


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Dude, I'm impressed with the piping with PB skillz!!!









Looks like a great time, the cake looked yummy!!!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Judge!

Fun party, nice cake-making skills!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

lmao Thanks guys!! The piping with PB, I've since been told is a lot easier when it is refridgerated!!! lol lol 

One of my brother's friends thought it smelt good enough to eat! lol I almost let him taste it!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I wasn't very good at piping with peanut butter....










The attendees...
Red the very irritated but patient pit bull


Maya the I could care less Boxer...




Bing- one seriously off Boxer puppy...






The guest of honor who doesn't hod still long enough to care!! lol 






His birthday plates....


Red knows what's up....


Everyone and a slice of cake....The boxers could've cared less about it...lol lol 


that looked like alot of efffort, the cake sounds good, Boxers are strange, most dogs wouldve loved the cake, humans, too









I never thought of peanut butter piping, good idea! if they sold that in little tubes at pet stores I bet would sell fast.
Happy birthday Judge


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice party i am gonna have one when Duke turns 1yr old,how in the world did you manage to get all the dogs together with out any incidents? if i where a dog i would have hogged the whole cake .it looked like they all , humans and canines had a wonderful time ,i didnt see any pics deplicting a problem ,,lol very nice work i wish human kiddie parties were that well organized....


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Great party!!! I am having one next month for Jaxson's 1st birthday! I just bought all the guests little plush toys that were on sale for $1 at dog.com

What dog cake recipe did you use? I am having trouble deciding which cake recipe to use.... heheh


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

The recipe I used was Peanut Butter Delight!! 

Harold- All the resident dogs get along for the most part. I am pretty hard on Judge aorund the puppies as he tends to be a little aggressive unnecessarily. We do fairly well. He hasn't been introduced to the other 3 resident dogs cause there would be issues there. 

Courtney


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

where did you find the recipe 
looks like an awesome time


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

what a cake! looks like a great time
Judge is stunning!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the party pics!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I googled and found the recipe, for those interested http://www.dog-treat-recipe-exchange.com/dog_birthday_cake_recipes.html


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, I'm impressed. I don't even make b/d cakes for my family.

Looks like a great day.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone and yes, that is the recipe. I don't make my human family anything, I rarely buy them presents. ll lol This was my first dog cake cause this dog is my life! 

Courtney


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Great idea! Looks like FUN!


----------



## jtweintz (Aug 12, 2009)

Great Party! Nice looking dogs ... especially the guest of honor.
Bear's first b-day will be on November 7, 2009. I am already thinking about his party.


----------

